# Accumulation Index performance figures?



## EMP (2 January 2015)

Does anyone know where I could find the performance figures of All Ordinaries Accumulation Index (or any other Australian Accumulation Index)? I don't need the raw numbers, just the monthly or yearly % change would be nice.

Google only brings up pages about "what is an accumulation index" and "why is it important", etc. I have a ComSec account, but can't find it in the client area there, either.


----------



## galumay (2 January 2015)

I use the ASX200, so, http://au.spindices.com/indices/equity/sp-asx-200 

If you look at the graph for the ASX200 you will see two little symbols in the top right hand corner, one of a graph and the other a box with a few horizontal lines through it, click on the box with lines and it will change to the data and show the total returns. You can then export this data.

If you want backdated values, change the time scale whilst on the graph view, select say 3 years and then export, and it will export both the ASX200 and the ASX200 total return data for the past 3 years.


----------



## EMP (2 January 2015)

galumay, you're a genius! Thank you so much! I was looking at that site before, but it never occurred to me to click Export on the chart view (not on the table view, which only ever shows the current year).


----------

